
Dictionary Objects in JavaScript and TypeScript (2017) - luu
http://blog.jessitron.com/2017/07/dictionary-objects-in-javascript-and.html
======
james-mcelwain
JavaScript has a map type that accepts non-string keys.

~~~
Waterluvian
The syntax for instantiating Maps is really ham handed. An array of arrays of
key value pairs. I get it. I just wish there was a better syntax. We need Map
literals and for that I think we need another type of brace character.

I just want Python's dict everywhere. :)

~~~
james-mcelwain
If you're ok with string keys, you can always do `new
Map(Object.entries(obj))`. Alternatively, just implement the `iterable`
interface on your custom data type.

Literals are nice sugar, but it hardly seems "ham handed".

~~~
Waterluvian
Everything is sugar. The right sweetness makes the language.

